# Cryptozoology and SF: Animal X, Y and Z



## Stalker (Aug 12, 2005)

Seems one more thread needs to be added.

Multiple evidence, legends, chronicles and fictional literature, and particularly, SF novels and stories often refer to mysterious species found in out-of-the-way places of the Earth, some of them looking like mythological creatures, the other ones considered extinct long-long ago.

It happened that often zoologists confirmed their existence – for example, okapi in Africa, or latimeria in the ocean.

Despite many evidence, biologists are still calling in question the existence of a relict hominoid whose populations in various places are called in various ways: bigfoot, skunkape, sasquatch, snyezhny chelovek (snowman), yeti, almasty etc.

There are reasonable arguments against the existence of the population of long extinct plesiosaurs in Loch-Ness but the local people stubbornly stick to legends about their beloved Nessie not in the least because it brings money from tourism.

Are there any true in legends of the Great Sea Serpent or of the Gigantic Craken?

Can we be sure that we know all the secrets of our planet’s biosphere? Especially with huge white spots in the oceanic biological maps, and who knows what strange and even dangerous creatures may lurk in the depth of oceans?
Each day bring us the news of a new species found and described.
The other reason that made me initiate this thread was finding one more amazing creature referred to in the recent novel by Dan Brown Deception Point. NASA is trying to introduce these sweet oceanic wood lice as alien arthropoda found in the meteorite.

So, please, meet _Bathynomous giganteus!_


----------



## aurelio (Aug 12, 2005)

You may find this interessting, Stalker:

Sasquatch DNA


----------



## Stalker (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks for the link, aurelio!


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 15, 2005)

Stalker said:
			
		

> Bathynomous giganteus!


That is one serious roach problem.


----------

